# Checking In



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I havent had much time to keep in touch with many of you lately, BUT, I got promoted at work to lieutenant at the firehouse. It has kept me pretty busy. Things are starting to slow down. We are really looking forward to camping this year. Not sure where we will end up but hope to see some of you. And Merry Christmas/ Happy Holidays!!!


----------

